# 

## sastor

, ,            .

    .

  .     ,     ?   ?         ?

----------

-  .
 . 
       (......)
:

----------

,                   (200     , 200    ),        ,   . ,   ,    .
  ,    ,    ,    ,   ,   ,   .

----------

46 







. 			                                 	        _____________ 2009 .





,  ______________________________________ ( ________  ________________,  ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________)           _________________  ________________________  ___________________________  ________________________)     .




________________________________  . .



==============================================


""
__________________________________________________





   46 







. 			                                 	            ___   2009 .





    _____________ ( 00000000000000000 / 0000000000000 / 000000000000000)    ___________________________________           .






 ______________        _____________________

----------

.           . 
              ? (        )...

     . :
"  .....     ,  :     ,          "...

      ,           ?

----------

,           !

----------


## future_lawyer

, ,     (    ,  ).

 
  46  .  


    ,     ..     "14"  2010,          "".

:
1.    ().


: _____________ /  ..

----------


## Law

____________


                                    __________


                  ( ____  __________,  
                    _____________________,    ___).







          ___________________.   


  ___________    		         	    _______________________  / ________/

----------

.          ?

----------


## Leila

> .          ?


. ,  ,   . .

----------

